# pumpkin soup



## johno (Apr 28, 2007)

ok this is a great cold weather starter dish , although we sell a lot in our shop in the winter as a meal , a big bowl of soup and a few slices of toast and they go away happy .
i dont have accurate measurements , because i have made it hundreds of times and just do it , so i know what i need to put in by taste .
if you start with about 5 pound of peeled pumkin or there abouts( i like to use jap pumpkin but any will work ) , cut it in to chunks about egg size , then do the same with 2 or 3 taters and 1 or 2 onions , throw all that in a pan with enough water to get it all covered and or floating .
turn on the stove bring it to the boil , then add 3 or 4 chicken stock cubes ( think you guys might call them bullion ) i also add some of what we call chicken salt about 1 heaped table spoon.
dont know what you call that , its the stuff that they put on your fries in the big chicken joints , looks like yellow salt .and throw in a bit of white pepper now too not to much cos we can add more later .
when the veggies are soft take off the heat and let it cool for a few minutes so we dont crack the jug on our blender , then just take half a jug at a time and wizz it up in the blender untill there are no lumps, and pour into a big container.when you have it all blended and together give it a stir if it is to thick add a little water not to much this soup should be fairly thick then stir in some more pepper and salt if it needs it ,i like to have just a little subtle peppery tatse .      if your soup is to thin but it shouldnt be you could boil it uncovered for a few minutes to thicken it  .i serve mine as it is, some people add a blob of cream to each bowl , 
keeps for 4 pr 5 days easy in the fridge you can make it up in advance for a function.or you can make a massive batch and freeze it in plastic bottles
here is a pic of jap pumpkin cos i dont know what you guys call them i grow about 10 acres of them and grey jarahdale pumpkins every year.


----------



## monty (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you for that great recipe! Sounds scrumpdillyishus! There is an overabundance of pumpkin around here in the fall and I often add to the problem. It will make a great cold weather treat for my workmates when the white stuff comes around again.

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank You Johno that really sounds good. I will definately try this next fall!


----------



## johno (Apr 29, 2007)

just thought i would throw another pic in the topic . this is about 12 ton of my pumpkins being loaded to go to the fruit and veg market last season.sort of bulk loaded food porn.


----------



## johno (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm bored so here is another one . this pic is taken in my shop of some other pumkins i grew last year , the bigun i grew just for fun.cant sell them , well i dont think i can anyway , my pigs liked it .


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Johno

WOW that's a lot of pumpkins! I guess you don't have to look to far for them! 

I was looking at the picture again of the Jap pumpkin - it kind of looks alot like a huge acorn squash or a gord. I can get squash frozen all year round but pumpkins only the September to October time frame. I'm thinking of trying your soup with squash - just looks so good I hate to have to wait 6 months to try it.


----------



## monty (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the good stuff, Johno! The recipe sounds delightful and the pictures of the pumpkins are super! Thanks for the treat!

Come fall I will try both dehydrating and vacuum sealing/freezing pumpkin. Then I can have a nice pumpkin soup ready for a cold clammy day like today. Need something to get the chill off. Raining very hard and steady and I am tempted toward knocking together a pot of soup. Just wish I had some pumpkin handy! (Got a fine single malt at hand, though!)

Cheers!


----------



## johno (Apr 29, 2007)

ok doing some searching of US seed supply companies , and these are what look most like they would make pumpkin soup like mine.

http://www.ferry-morse.com/product_view.asp?id=7855

http://www.parkseed.com/webapp/wcs/s...&OfferCode=T1H


http://www.parkseed.com/webapp/wcs/s...&OfferCode=T1H

http://www.parkseed.com/webapp/wcs/s...&OfferCode=T1H

after looking about for an hour i have not found anything in the states that is exactly like our pumpkins but some of your squash looks the same inside . having said that our jap  pumpkin is technically a squash variety but marketed as pumpkin .it is very close to kabocha a japanese pumpkin or squash . 
i could send some over there some seed of a couple of our pumkins if you like .
dont know what american customs is like with seed comming into the country  i do know aussie customs is very very tough on importing seed , biosecurity .

if you get some pumpkins growing i will have to give you a recipe for pumkin scones too i suppose.
see ya


----------



## monty (Apr 29, 2007)

PUMPKIN SCONES?????? C'mon, mate! Don't tease! Git'R Done and let's see what you have to offer! Already planning my pumpkin planting around that delightful soup recipe and now pumpkin scones, you say?

All kidding aside, Johno, if you have a recipe for pumpkin scones that will be a first for my Scottish palate!

Cheers!


----------



## johno (Apr 29, 2007)

PUMPKIN SCONES.
30 gram butter
2 table spoons sugar 
1 cup cooked mashed and drained pumpkin
1 egg
2 cups self raising flour
a pinch of salt
1/3 cup sultanas ( optional )

preheat oven to hot ( 200c ). beat together sugar and butter untill creamy then mix in pumpkin and egg .
sift flour and salt into the other ingredients and mix together add the saltanas to the flour now if you are going to put them in .
turn out onto a lightly floured surface and knead untill a soft doe is formed ( this doe is very soft and wet much softer than most scone reipes )dont knead any more than needed.
press out to about 3/4 inch thick and cut into scones with a sharp scone cutter . or you can make all the doe into a single large round scone and cut half way through not all the way through to form wedges like cutting a cake or pizza , then break apart after cooked , i prefer to cut into seperate scones about 2 in diameter they cook more evenly that way.
your can brush the tops with a bit of milk if you like .
then into the oven about 20 or so untill cooked
take em out let em cool for 10 minutes ( if you can bear it ) cut or break in half spread a bit of butter on em .
nice cup of coffee in right hand scone in the left hand feet up .lifes tough aint it.
now you made me feel like making some and i havent made any for a long time so if i do get a chance in the course of the morning i will post a pic.if i am quick enough befor they vanish.

ahh dam it ill go make some now .

p.s. scones should be baked on a flat tray that has no or very low sides.

ps again . with the pumkin you just cook chopped up pieces in a little water untill they are just tender then drain of the water then mash and let cool for a while you need the pumpkin to be cood when it is added to the rest of the scone mix or it may cook the egg a bit whle you are mixing


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 29, 2007)

for everybody's info..this is what chicken salt is...


----------



## monty (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you ever so much! Great stuff, Johno! But, uhhhh, forgive my ignorance......what are sultanas?

Cheers!


----------



## johno (Apr 29, 2007)

tea cup that salt pic you have there is a pre mix.   salt and chicken salt that super markets sell for the housewife , the stuff i use because i own a take away food place is the chicken salt powder it is a lot more chicken than salt . we mix it with salt 50 50 to put on our fries .you can make the soup without the chicken salt and it will still be good thats how most people make it here because they dont have access to chicken salt .being in the food industry i buy that sort of stuff bulk from the wholesaler . the chicken salt is my own little addition to an old recipe  i. its just my little touch of difference to everyone elses around here. as ong as you put in the chicken stock cubes or bullion it will be fine .


----------



## johno (Apr 29, 2007)

ok just whipped up a double the recipe batch . here is a pic of em ready to go into the oven , 20 - 25 minutes and they should be out . no sultanas in these ones .


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 29, 2007)

raisins... white or golden raisins i believe


----------



## johno (Apr 29, 2007)

ok they are out and cooked , just have to wait a few minutes for them to cool so i can spread a bit of butter on them ill make some coffee while im waiting .
smell good enough to eat.
they didnt rise as much as i would of liked thats normally because i handled the doe to much or the oven wasnt quite hot enough.


----------



## monty (Apr 29, 2007)

Can almost smell them from here, Johno! Would be nice to have some to go with the pot of chicken soup I have simmering. Again I ask...sultanas? Raisins, nuts,...what?

Cheers!


----------



## johno (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry monty,sultanas dried white grapes as used in fruit cakes and so forth


----------



## monty (Apr 29, 2007)

Excellent! Thank you Johno!

Best to you and yours!

Cheers!


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 29, 2007)

johno I like your attitude....no carved in stone recipes and stuff turns out different every time. I'd come into your take out place anytime


----------



## az_redneck (May 27, 2007)

I went on a cruise last year and they had West Indian Pumpkin Soup..It was out of this world good. The recipe in on the internet and I copied it. Unfortunately, the recipe is for 100 servings. Might have to cut it into 10ths or something..But, it is by far the best I have ever tried..

West Indian Pumpkin Soup

Serves 100 (so you might have to convert it to less)

3 lbs Onions, quartered
2 lbs Leeks
2 oz Garlic Cloves
7 lbs Pumpkin Puree
3 1/2 gallons Chicken Stock
2 Quarts Half-and-Half
1 Quart Heavy Cream
Salt & Pepper to Taste

Heat oven to 300*f. Place onions, leeks, and garlic in shallow roasting pan; drizzle with olive oiil. Bake at 300*f for 30 minutes. Puree Vegetables.
Roast pumpkin puree @ 300*f. for 20-25 minutes. In Large stockpot, combine pumpkin puree, pureed vegetables and chicken stock; bring to a boil. Simmer 1 Hour.
Add half-and-half and cream; simmer 5 minutes. Season with salt and Pepper.


----------



## triple b (May 27, 2007)

I do a variation of Johno's soup.
It's done with Butternut Squash (those little tan coloured ones in the second set of pics) and I also add some carrot for more colour and flavour.After blending I'll add some cream to it.
Also for another variation add some fresh ginger to it,yummy!
Then of course for serving I like to add sour cream piped through a very fine plain tip piping bag,in circles,then draw a paring knife through it from centre out until it looks like a spider web.


----------



## triple b (May 27, 2007)

Way up here in Canada,what I call chicken salt is actually "chicken soup base".
It comes with or without MSG or low sodium as well.


----------

